# So... my rat died today.



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

So, my rattie Roger passed away today (R.I.P). I didn't have him for a very long time.
I've had him since early April.

No idea what caused it. He looked fairly haggard on Friday, like he had a long night out and was severely hung over. D: Haha..
I had a long weekend and I was away. (My mother was taking care of my mischief. She loves my rats and I know it wasn't her!)

I came back to him, out in the open on one of their panels, it looked as if he had fallen asleep. But you could tell, you know.... Plus the smell. Not to be gross, but I know my rats' cage smell VS. a dead rodent's smell. I could smell death in my hallway as I was walking toward my room.

He was on his back/side.., with his eyes closed.. Very sad stuff. With red liquid around his nose. 

Though yes, I am sad to see him go.. I suppose it was his time and he, like the rest of my mischief was spoiled his whole life.

But, I have a few questions for anyone who has experienced a lost rattie:

-What did your living rat(s) do, what was/were their reaction(s) to your fallen rat? 
Mine kind of ran around frantically. They didn't "dispose" of the body. They just ran.. around the cage.

-I also kind of want closure. I'm sure he only passed away last night. He wasn't stiff and I came home early this morning to check on everyone.
If it's not too impolite to ask, what position was your rat in when he/she died? I'm not very familiar with a rodent death. I know for example, when dogs/cats pass away they go somewhere alone to die. I feel like my rattie's death was peaceful, as it looks like he was asleep out in the open.. But any second opinions would be really helpful.

I was just going to clean everything out, even though I did a full cage clean on Friday.. 

Sorry for such a morbid topic.


----------



## Mene (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so hard to lose a little friend. But, he was so lucky to have such a devoted mama as yourself. When my boys died a few years ago, at different times I had found them sort of tucked away in corners. Sort of like they had separated themselves. Both looked like they were sleeping. After Pumpkin passed, Richard acted a bit frantic or like he wanted to get out of the cage, but not freaking out or anything so dramatic. Hope that helps.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Sorry for your loss  

Out of the 3 rats I've lost so far, one died in my girlfriends arms after a seizure. One really fought death and hung on until she absolutely couldn't anymore. I found her in the corner of the cage, away from everyone else and away from any usual sleeping spots. Neither had visible tumors but they were very old. Possible brain tumors? Thats all I can think of. 

The third rat that I lost was from a constant battle with resp issues. She was on all sorts of medications that never seemed to help and from 1 yr onward battled breathing issues. She passed away around 1yr 8 months, suddenly, overnight. I found her in the open, on her side, as if she was just sleeping like you described with your boy. 

As for the reactions of the others, they were a little reserved but not acting weird in any way. Even the siblings of my first rat to pass and the most recent didn't seem to be affected like I had thought. I was more upset than they seemed to be!


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

The only rat I've ever lost to a natural death passed away stretched out on her belly/side with all of her cagemates sleeping around her. It was so peaceful. I left her in there for a little while and the cagemates didn't act particularly different (that I could observe). It's odd that your rat's body had an odor after only one day. I thought it took longer for dead bodies to develop a smell.


----------



## xoxofreak5000 (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. 

Of all of my rat deaths only one was similar - Leslie died at the age of about 2.5 of what I assumed to be natural causes (possibly heart failure), he was tucked into the bottom corner of his cage and appeared to be sleeping. My boy Carter died during surgery at about 1 year old for the removal of a kidney tumor and Elton died in my hands at the ripe old age of 3 from respiratory issues. I read somewhere that when a rat dies it's important for their pack to have closure in seeing the dead body, though Elton and Leslie never saw Carter's body they probably knew he was sick before I did.

I just console myself knowing that I gave them the best life possible, and I'm confident you can say that of yourself too.


----------



## tab (May 5, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss he had a great home and a great mom.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Minky said:


> The only rat I've ever lost to a natural death passed away stretched out on her belly/side with all of her cagemates sleeping around her. It was so peaceful. I left her in there for a little while and the cagemates didn't act particularly different (that I could observe). It's odd that your rat's body had an odor after only one day. I thought it took longer for dead bodies to develop a smell.


Maybe it was longer? I can't know for certain. I was away for three days, but my mum was taking care of them while I was away. 
She lost some sense of smell after an operation she had a few years back, so it might've been longer? But when my boyfriend had picked him up Monday morning he was not stiff. 

Who knows. ;_;

Yes, I know that it is important for rats to see their deceased cagemate. They were all aware before I had removed him from the cage.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you all for your kind words and condolences, as well as the experiences you have shared with me.

You're all wonderful rat owners and people. ^_^


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Sorry Nikki


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Im really sorry


----------

